# Yet another tinc ID question...



## Tatonka (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello all!
My boyfriend and I just picked up 2 beautiful tincs this weekend at MARS to add to his collection. The guy we bought them from (at Regal Reptiles) wasn't sure what morph they were as he was just helping sell the various reptiles/frogs they had for sale and the person responsible for breeding the frogs wasn't at the show. We're getting in touch with that person, but in the meantime, I wanted to post some pictures and see what people here had to say about the frogs. 

































They are juveniles, about 3/4" long. When we first saw them, they appeared to be almost just black and white. In bright lights though, you can see the blue in their legs...especially evident with the camera flash. The rest of their markings do appear to be almost white. As of right now our guess is either Oyapok or very washed out Cobalt. What do you think??

Thanks so much!!
Jessica

ps: sorry the pics aren't of better quality...I was having difficulties with the flash/focusing on small frogs...


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Yep, I'm almost certain that those are oyapoks. The white is kind of tell-tale for them.

Nice frogs.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, they are. i sold them to him.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks so much...They are absolutely beautiful frogs...very bold and active! Any chance you sold them the auratus they had as well? We picked up 4 of those and they're also great looking frogs!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, i hope he seperated the super blues from the turquoise and bronze since he didnt remember oyapoks? he was having a little trouble w/ the name oyapok, it is kinda hard to remember. He paid different prices for the sb and tb so i figured he would at least seperate them according to morph and price. I just like to check up on him.
************************************************************
****pm me about anything pertaining to regal, dont answer that question here. i dont want any vendor feedback posted on him since he isn`t registered***************************************************


----------

